# County Sherrif



## eeyore2502 (16 Feb 2009)

We had a case against our wedding planner in the small claims court and the judge made an award in our favour.  She eventually sent us a cheque which bounced.  The judge then made a decree which we had to bring to the Sherrifs office for the money to be collected.

It has been with the sherrif for over 2 months now, we checked today with them to see what is happening and we were told that nothing has happened yet!  

Does anyone know how long this normally takes to be acted on and if it isn't do we have any line we can go down to get something done on this.

Thanks


----------



## ramble (17 Feb 2009)

It depends on the county.  The dublin city sherriff is very fast, some of the country ones are a lot slower.  You should write to the debtor with a copy of the order and threaten to publish it in stubbs gazette, this could be more effective.


----------



## eeyore2502 (17 Feb 2009)

*Re: County Sherriff*

Its the sherriff in Glasnevin.  Will try the letter and see if anything happens, doubt it as she fought it in court then sent us a cheque after the last date and then the cheque was stopped.  She clearly has no intention of paying up, but will try this anyway.


----------



## eeyore2502 (1 Mar 2009)

Sent a letter but still nothing.  Is there anywhere that we can contact to try and get the county sherriff to act on the court order we got.  Surely they can not decide which orders they will or will not act on.  They have the order since the middle of December and they still have not even sent a letter!!


----------

